# Lazy days. How often??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

How often do your dogs have lazy days??
My lot probably like a couple a week! They dont have huge amounts of stamina and the last 3 days we have been going out to different places for over 2 hours a day. Today I wasnt feeling well so decided on a short road walk instead...
I need'nt have bothered!! All 3 mooched along, sighing, and I had to do a fair bit of encouraging (and abit of tugging!) to get them to manage half an hour! All they really wanted was a quick trip out for toileting then to nap and potter in the garden all day!

So do you get lots of lazy days or are your furkids on the go all day, every day?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My two don't really give a toss, lol. This is Rupert after not being walked at all so far today (its been really hot!). I'll walk him in the next half hour, but yeah he's been chilled and sleeping all day! I do wonder how they'd react if they went days at a time with nothing...


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have border collies and a HPR - they dont do lazy days! Although Jed is pretty lazy, he does enjoy his walks and can keep going for however long I need him to.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazy days only happen here if there's been enough exercise first


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> I have border collies and a HPR - *they dont **do lazy days!* Although Jed is pretty lazy, he does enjoy his walks and can keep going for however long I need him to.


I'd love a lazy day, but Dillon's the same he don't do lazy either.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

errrmm, everyday 

I'm working from home today, we went out at 7am for 50 minutes, he's slept all day and will continue until I move back downstairs and take him out again at 6ish.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

We never get lazy days unfortunately! Mine are too high energy to just lay about. But its not always long walks, some days they may get a few short walks and some games in the garden instead.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Once in about every 3 weeks but I admit that it's really me that wants a lazy day.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo will laze about as long as he's been exercised first....no chance if not! We were out for 5 hours today and have training class tonight so two shorter (hour or so) walks tomorrow and lots of lying about should be fine for him.


----------



## AmandaB1003 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been thinking about this the last couple of days. Since having him, we have always taken Dakota out for at least an hour in the morning and an hour in the afternoon. He was quite clock work about it and would start rushing around if we were taking too long to get out the house with him. He would sleep for about 4 hours after morning walk and then we would walk again and he would just mooch about and play with us in the evening until about 10pm when he would crash out.

The last couple of weeks though he has got up with me but then gone to sleep and slept mostly until about now. Today he has been awake and gone out to the garden for a wee and things but he doesn't seem at all fussed about walking. My Boyf looked after him and took him on loads of long walks when I was away at the weekend so maybe he is just worn out from that?

Once we are out he is absolutely fine as always, zooming about, playing with his ball and other dogs. When awake he is fine. He is eating and drinking as normal and poop is normal. Gums are pink and he seems fine.

I am thinking it may just be to do with the warmer weather, or maybe even that he is just settling down a bit more the longer he is with us and as he gets older.

Do you think this is anything to worry about or is it quite normal and possibly him having a few lazy days?


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Lazy...? day...? I do not know the meaning of these words :arf:


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sox wouldn't stand for a lazy day. Even on days when it's really hot, he still demands a walk - although I might be able to put it off until around 4pm. 
If it's thundering outside or the rain is particularly bad then he won't be terribly interested. But as soon as it calms, he's ready! Lol. 
Bless him, he's almost 10 & still has bundles of energy. I think he'll always be a pup in his mind! He's a Collie/Whippet X so it's built in.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

We dont do lazy days. My two are happy to laze about all day but are always up for a walkie.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Once a week, tops.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

With a border collie Cali doesn't do lazy  after a big run on the field chasing the frisbee this morning for an hour has been to a bbq they held at my work this afternoon so lots of running there she has come home and started to nudge her ball at me to throw so a threw it for a while and she is still zoooomin round the place tryed her stag bar to settle her but she is just throwing it up in the air 
So not many lazy days for us


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Alfie doesn't do lazy days, he's raring to go at any time and won't settle unless he's had a run.

Angel will do anything for a lazy day! Last night she hid under the coffee table when I got her harness out  Quite often I will set off with hubby and Alfie and he will continue on long after Angel and me have come home.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen doesn't do lazy days either. I can get away without his long walk for a few days as long as I get him out and about round the block several times a day, a good game of fetch before bed and plenty of training but he won't just sit around and do nothing all day.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Lazy day for us about once a week!! Today is my day off work and I have a streaming cold so no walk for Pix! She goes to day care 3/4 days a week where she gets long walks and plays with her best mate the rottie pup, so the odd day off is really just saving her legs from being completely worn to stumps!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine has none that I can think of. He is ever ready for action! Except when there are fireworks and he refuses to go out after dark if that counts


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine had a lazy day yesterday,I waited in all day for a parcel that didn't arrive.

Although everytime I got up they did get excited and Flint started jumping around.

But by the time I had phoned up and arranged the delivery again it was getting on for 7pm,so they only got a half hour play in the dog park yesterday.

But we do have lazy days about once a month anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

If I let him, every day would be a lazy day  until another dog thinks about walking past the house and set him off barking his disapproval.

Rainy days are definitely lazy days, Monty doesn't do rain  and very hot sunny days ... well, why go out walking when you could be sunbathing :001_cool: 

Mind you, when its not raining or too hot we are out and about and he'll keep going all day as long as I'm not walking him on concrete, he hates too much concrete 

Put it this way, when Mont sprained his elbow a while back and the vet put him on a weeks bed rest, it wasn't a problem   infact he loved being carried up and down the stairs


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh a lazy day would be lovely! Just as Oscar has got more chilled and happy to lay around along came Sam to keep us on our toes


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

Lazy day? Nope, we don't do those here either


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been doing 11hours shift since the weekend and i still can't be lazy when i get home, Mylo needs a good run otherwise he stands infront of your looking you straight in the eye with his eye pricked forward and tail wagging and he'll do that until you take him out... trust me it gets annoying! After work everyday i get home and take him out straight away for an hour and half ... and today i drove all the way with a flat tire not the best of luck this week. 

Even on my days off i plan it around a big walk as i feel guilty cutting his walks down on working days.

OH keeps asking me what breed i want next im stuck between two and both breeds are high energy, i like it that way. Even though i complain, going for a walk after a long shift is really nice and feel more relaxed.


----------



## SHC (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine's another that would have a lazy day every day if he could. He's been known to sit by the gate in the field when I try and take him round again, and sometimes he will walk really slowly until he knows we are heading home, he magically speeds up then


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

We haven't had one in ages! I usually just have a lazy day when I'm not well. Jake doesn't exactly enjoy lazy days, but he just chills and sleeps... after spending the first hour or two giving me daggers because it has gone past walkies time


----------

